# Frühjahrs Marathon Münsingen 2013



## Haferstroh (13. Januar 2013)

Was ist eigentlich mit diesem Rennen? 

Findet das dieses Jahr noch statt neben der CC-Bundesliga in Münsingen?

Die betreffende Homepage ist immer noch Stand Mai 2012


----------



## Pordus (14. Januar 2013)

Ausgeschrieben ist der Marathon:
http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&ID_Veranstaltung=22151&mode=ascr_detail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## träk_fjul (22. Januar 2013)

anmeldung jetzt offen...
http://www.datasport.com/de/

______________________________


----------



## Haferstroh (22. Januar 2013)

Stimmt, und auf der HP tut sich auch was....


----------



## Gixxertwins (22. Januar 2013)

Der Marathon ist dieses Jahr am 13.04 und ist das Auftaktrennen der German Bike Masters,endlich nicht mehr Zypern!


----------



## Haferstroh (27. März 2013)

Gixxertwins schrieb:


> Der Marathon ist dieses Jahr am 13.04 und ist das Auftaktrennen der German Bike Masters,endlich nicht mehr Zypern!



Oh ja....Zypern! Die haben wohl grad andere Sorgen als schnöde MTB-Rennen auszurichten.



Unsere Sorge besteht wohl nur darin, dass das Rennen nicht im Schnee ausgetragen werden muss. 

In 2 Wochen ist es soweit, und nichts als Schnee und die Vorhersagen weiter auf hartnäckigen Spätwinter, erst recht dann wohl in Münsingen, das mit 800m recht hoch liegt  

Wenn das Wetter so ist wie jetzt, wird es wohl abgesagt werden müssen, zumal Spikereifen wohl überall ausverkauft sein sollen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. April 2013)

Wie sind den aktuell die stecken Verhältnisse?


----------



## panzer-oddo (7. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wie sind den aktuell die stecken Verhältnisse?



War grad auf der Strecke, ca. 75% sind schneefrei! Heute Nacht fiel noch etwas Neuschnee drauf, der hat allerdings nur eine optische Wirkung und dürfte bald wieder weg sein. 
Die Passagen, die noch mit Altschnee bedeckt sind, sind trotzdem gut fahrbar. In den Fahrspuren wurde der Schnee von Fahrzeugen plattgefahren und ist meist sehr griffig. 
Beim Spurwechsel muss man eben aufpassen, der harschige Altschnee außerhalb der Fahrspuren bietet viel Widerstand. Es sollte auch klar sein, dass man auf schneebedeckter Fahrbahn nicht auf der letzten Rille ums Eck fährt.
An den Nordlagen ist der Boden noch gefroren, hier wird auch der versprochene Frühling bis am Samstag die weiße Pracht nicht vollständig entfernen. Ansonsten geht sicher noch einiges weg, dann wirds halt matschig, tief und dreckig...


----------



## muddymartin (8. April 2013)

Hat jemand ne Reifenempfehlung für die Bedingungen?


----------



## zaskareric (8. April 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Reifenempfehlung für die Bedingungen?



Maxxis Beaver...leicht, griffig und schnell


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. April 2013)

Und? Wie schaut's? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panzer-oddo (10. April 2013)

Tatsächlich ist die Strecke nun schneefrei und problemlos befahrbar. Vielleicht noch bissle dreckig aber wirklich ok!

Reifenempfehlung: MTB-schwarz


----------



## Twenty9er (11. April 2013)

Klingt gut, gibt ja nochmal Regen davor


----------



## Haferstroh (11. April 2013)

Defintiv wirds jedenfalls keine trockene Strecke. Gröbere Reifen zieh ich aber nicht extra mehr auf, da es ja immer nur leicht schauert und recht warm ist im Vergleich zum Vorjahr. Damals waren Tage zuvor die Schauer immer Wolkenbrüche und es war sehr, sehr frisch. 

Es bleibt reifenmässig also beim MWRU 2.1 und CSK 2.1


----------

